# Betta Poem



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Betta in the store

_Pets at home is a UK pet store_


Water ripples, swirls then starts again.
The water is pure, a perfect blue hue.
And there, in the middle…
Sits a small crescent moon.

But is it a moon? A penny? A star?
A star for a quick unthought-of wish?
No, wait, look closer…
It swims, it’s a fish.

Large feathery fins, a golden colour
Silver scales, too many to count.
I grabbed a box…
And sat and watched as the fish danced about

The fish was beautiful
Pretty and gold
I stood up and looked around
Was this fish sold?

I looked around
Throughout the store
I saw a young man and said:
“Excuse me sir, those fish do you have any more?”

He didn’t reply, he only shrugged.
That’s what you get at Pets at Home
I looked at the fish, its scales, and head
Dammed to swim, all alone.
That’s what it likes.
The young man said.

_Yeah, just thought this up in 10 minuets, thought it was okay, could do with some work. Criticism would be great, so would comments! _


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds great! 

Its a 1000 times better than what I could do in 10 minutes..I'd be staring at a blank page.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds great! 

Its a 1000 times better than what I could do in 10 minutes..I'd be staring at a blank page. 


~Edits~ 

Oops...double posted it..


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha, Lol KLeighS! Don't worry bout the double post. Thanks very much! I've re-read it and I might make a few changes, spend some more time on it you know. Off topic but, I love your avatar!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Oakly said:


> Haha, Lol KLeighS! Don't worry bout the double post. Off topic but, I love your avatar!


Haha, I won't. I was just commenting on the fact that I accidently double posted. Lol. 

And Thanks.  bettalover2033 did it for me.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

This is cute xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice poem!


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks very much ! =)


----------

